# scott scale jr rc rahmen frage dazu



## andy2 (26. September 2009)

hallo weiss jemand ob der schon disc ausfallenden hinten hat? und wenn dem so ist ob scott den auch einzeln rausrueckt? oder die stevens team replica der hat disc aber gibts den einzeln

gruss andy2


----------



## stivinix (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
der normale Scale JR 24 hat keine Discaufnahme. Hab ihn abgewogen: 1819gr mit Steuersatz Schalen. 
Gruß
Stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (16. Oktober 2009)

wo ist das problem? du schickst ihn zu georg und dann hat er disc tabs hinten


----------



## stivinix (16. Oktober 2009)

Kosten?


----------



## stivinix (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Andy,
hab bei einem Freund nachgesehen: 
der Scale JR RC Rahmen hat keine Discaufnahme!
Gruß
Stef


----------



## stivinix (7. November 2009)

Der Scale RC JR bringt knapp 1530gr. auf die Waage, die serienmäßige Spinner Grind 2 mit Alu-Schaft wiegt 1596gr.!
Gruß
Stef


----------



## Dantethr (14. September 2011)

Hi, wer kann etwas zur Gabel(RST First Air) sagen?

Danke


----------

